# Shift Governor Explained!!!!



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

Ok, I know there have been MANY threads about the governor, but here is the one that will beat all. I have found out that the problem with my car was the governor and here are the instructions as to why you need to replace it and how.

You need to replace it if you are driving and your transmission will not shift from 1st to 2nd, but you still have reverse.

Here are the instructions(along with pics) of how to uninstall the part.
1. Remove the air intake assembly.
2. Locat the governor. It will be a round piece of metal on the top of the transmission on the back side, but still on top.
3. Take a pair of needle-nosed pliers and remove the two rings around the cap.
4. Take a short handled flat head screwdriver and place it in the dip in the trans(where you placed the pliers to remove the rings).
5. Jiggle the screwdriver underneath the cap so it can be removed.
6. Remove the cap.
7. Pull out the shift governor...you can't miss it...just pull it straight up.
8. Look at the yellowish gear located near the bottom of the shaft...if the threads are gone then you have to replace the gear, if they aren't then just simply replace everything.
9. if you have to replace the gear, locate a small diameter punch, nail, or even s drill bit(that is what I used) and place it in the small hole at the top of the gear and hammer it out. The gear will simple slide off now.

There are the complete instructions on how to remove the governor.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

silver93sentra said:


> (along with pics)


Where are they?


----------



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

on the backside of the transmission, but still on the top. You have to remove the airbox and air intake in order to get to it...it IS kind difficult to get to.


----------



## colt4888 (Aug 12, 2012)

That's good but my governor gear won't come out, itried pulling straight up ,and twisting it,
but it seems to be stuck ,what would prevent the gear shaft from coming out,is there a pin or something holding it back. afraid to pull too hard and break something in the transmission
any help would be welcomed


----------



## colt4888 (Aug 12, 2012)

That's good but my governor gear won't come out, itried pulling straight up ,and twisting it,
but it seems to be stuck ,what would prevent the gear shaft from coming out,is there a pin or something holding it back. afraid to pull too hard and break something in the transmission
any help would be welcomed


----------

